# Hutschienen-PC Tausch



## Ninja2602 (15 August 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Hutschienen-PC, dieser fährt nicht mehr hoch. 
Ich wollte diesen H.-PC gerne tauschen, gegen einen der funktioniert und damit meine Verbindung zur Visualisierung testen.

Nun habe ich den Hutschienen-PC getauscht und dieser fährt auch hoch, allerdings habe ich noch keine Kommunikation zu meiner Visualisierung.

Was muss ich also noch alles einstellen?
(RealVNC und LabVIEW sind installiert.)

Dem VNC Viewer muss ich doch nun noch die IP-Adresse meines Servers sagen, oder? Wenn ich dort die IP-Adresse des Servers eingebe "connected" er aber nicht. Könnte dies ein Problem mit meiner WLan Verbindung sein?

Vielen Dank für Tipps und Hinweise!

Ach ja, wenn ich "ipconfig" sage bekomme ich auch keine IP-Adresse meines Netzwerkes angezeigt.


----------



## thomass5 (16 August 2011)

PC getauscht -> feste IP des alten in neuem PC vergeben? Wer vergibt bei euch IPs? DHCP-Server?
Blockiert auf dem neuen PC eventuell eine Firewall VNC?
VNC richtig installiert?
Die vergebenen IPs passen ins Netzwerk? Auch die des Rechners, auf dem der Viewer läuft?
Wo sagst du "ipconfig"? Er sollte schon eine IP haben egal welcher der Rechner. 
Ist der Rechnername, Arbeitsgruppe/Domäne eventuell richtig eingestellt? 
Mac-Filter im Lan/W-Lan der nicht mitspielt?




Idealerweise hättest du ein Image der fertigen Installation des alten PCs mit dem der neue laufen würde und nicht händisch erst eine Neuinstallation im Fehlerfall.

Kannst du so ein Image noch erstellen in dem du die Platte aus dem alten PC ausbaust? Oder ist das Startproblem softwaretechn. ?

Viele Fragen, aber vielleicht was dabei ;-) . Wenn du mehr Infos zur Infrastruktur/Betriebssystemen/Hardwarekomponenten ... preisgeben darfst wäre das eventuell hilfreich bei der Fehlereingrenzung
Du könntest ja mal eine Auflistung der Adressen, SN-Masken und Firewallfreigaben zu den jeweiligen Rechnern machen um da schon Fehler auszuschließen. 

Thomas


----------



## Ninja2602 (17 August 2011)

Moin,
als erstes der Hinweis, ich bin was Netzwerke angeht eine totale Anfängerin und muss mich jetzt damit ausseinander setzen und habe in meiner Firma leider keinen Ansprechpartner für Tipps und Hinweise.
Deswegen ein bisschen Verständnis wenn manchmal vllt "doofe" Fragen kommen.

Also. wenn ich bei einem funktionierenden Hutschienen-PC "ipconfig" mache, sagt der mir das DHCP aus ist. Bedeutet das das die IPs manuell vergeben wurden?
VNC ist richtig installiert und beim vergleichen der Firewall Einstellungen ist alles gleich, also würde ich mal sagen das die Firewall nichts blockiert.

"ipconfig" sage ich auf dem neuen H.-PC. und da erscheint die IP vom Server, aber keine vom H.-PC.

Rechnername und Domäne habe ich versucht zu ändern, bekomme aber irgendwann einen Hinweis das ich die Änderungen nicht speichern kann. Warum weiss ich nicht!

Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen das ich keine Internetverbindung habe, dafür wird mir aber eine "Dial-Up Connection" angezeigt und diese verbindet sich nicht. Ich benötige aber doch eine Internetverbindung, wie kann ich diese herstellen?


Idealerweise hätte mein Vorgänger ein Image erstellt und mir auch noch eine kleine Anleitung geschrieben wie ich einen neuen H.-PC konfiguriere, aber leider hat dieser es nicht geamcht. Was bedeutet das ich das nun selber herausfinden muss (hat aber einen guten Lerneffekt)!

Mehr Infos zur Infrastruktur darf ich leider nicht rausgeben.

Ninja2602


----------



## Ninja2602 (17 August 2011)

Habe gerade nochmal versucht die den Rechnernamen zu ändern um die genaue Fehlermeldung zu bekommen.

"Computer Name Change:
A domain controller for the domain x.y.de could not be contacted.
Ensure that the domain name is typed correctly.
If the name is correct, click Detail for troubleshooting information."


----------



## thomass5 (17 August 2011)

Welches BS läuft denn überhaupt auf den involvierten Rechnern?



Ninja2602 schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal versucht die den Rechnernamen zu ändern um die genaue Fehlermeldung zu bekommen.
> 
> "Computer Name Change:
> A domain controller for the domain x.y.de could not be contacted.
> ...





Also hast du angegeben, das der Rechner in einer Domain läuft. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann wende dich an den zuständigen Admin selbiger. Der sollte dir eigentlich euer Netzwerk erklären können. Und eine Dokumentation über selbiges mit den relevanten Einstellungen haben.

Wenn du funktionierenden Pcs hast, kannst du doch bei den Netzwerkeigenschaften nachsehen woher die IP-Adresse kommt. 

Muß der Rechner wirklich Verbindung zum Internet haben? Du schreibst von einem Server. Welche Aufgabe hat dieser?

Du schreibst von Vorgänger. Kontaktier den mal für Infos!

Thomas


----------



## Ninja2602 (18 August 2011)

Moin,

habe den Namen des Rechners ändern können (gehört zu einer Workgroup und nicht zu einer Domain).
Nun fehlt mir, so denke ich zumindest, nur noch die VPN Verbindung und die wird nicht aufgebaut!?!?!?!?!

Meinen Vorgänger habe ich schon gefragt,der konnte mir leider auch nicht weiter helfen :evil:! Bin ganz auf mich alleine gestellt!


----------



## mike1908 (28 August 2011)

Ich kann gehe aus der Ferne leider auch nicht sagen, ob es an der VPN Verbindung liegt, oder nicht. Was benutzt du denn für einen Server ?


----------



## Ninja2602 (29 August 2011)

Wir haben einen Windows 2003 Server, Standard, SP2.

Ach ja, meine restlichen H.-PCs haben sich inzwischen auch verabschiedet und ein Neustart hat keinen Erfolg gebracht, anpingen kann man sie auch nicht mehr. Habe mich bei diesen allerdings noch nicht mit einem externen Bildschirm angeschlossen um zu schauen ob dort ein anderes Problem vorliegt.

So langsam könnte man durchdrehen !


----------



## thomass5 (29 August 2011)

Ninja2602 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Windows 2003 Server, Standard, SP2.
> 
> Ach ja, meine restlichen H.-PCs haben sich inzwischen auch verabschiedet und ein Neustart hat keinen Erfolg gebracht, anpingen kann man sie auch nicht mehr. Habe mich bei diesen allerdings noch nicht mit einem externen Bildschirm angeschlossen um zu schauen ob dort ein anderes Problem vorliegt.
> 
> So langsam könnte man durchdrehen !



Langsam hab ich das Gefühl, da läuft was mächtig schief bei euch. Ist das ganze produktiv im Einsatz? Ich kanns mir fast nicht vorstellen. Wenn doch, holt euch proffesionelle Hilfe!

Thomas


----------



## Ninja2602 (30 August 2011)

Bei uns werden über die Hutschienen-PCs Werte von Motoren visualisiert.
Und es ist halt eher suboptimal das wir momentan die Werte nicht aus der Ferne sehen können.
Ich würde das halt gerne selebr hinbekommen und auch verstehen, immerhin möchte ich ja auch weitere H.-PCs irgendwann mal in die Visualisierung einbinden. 

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wie RealVNC funktioniert, also wie genau die Verbindung aufgebaut wird usw.?


----------

